

School district first to permit cell phone use during standardized tests - bruth
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/06/school-district-first-to-permi.html

======
rchowe
> Source: Green Onion News Network

Combined with the fact that no state was mentioned, i think this is a work of
parody.

~~~
TheMystic
Tim O'Reilly tweeted it as if it weren't:
<https://twitter.com/#!/timoreilly/status/86171985373179905>

I was taken in at first too—which means it's well-written satire, if it's not
true. But either way, the point is this: learning to look things up is not at
all the same thing as learning to learn.

